# [Portable] J'en ai un peu marre de chercher !!

## DidgeriDude

Bonjour à tous.

Je me tourne vers vous car je suis en train d'éplucher le net depuis plusieurs mois déjà à la recherche d'un portable et j'avoue que que j'en ai un peu ras le bol !!

Un copain désire s'offrir un portable et utiliser Linux.

C'est un portable pour une utilisation quotidienne, un peu en remplacement d'un fixe le soir vu qu'il sera utilisé au bureau la journée.

Les contraintes sont :

- Prix d'environ 1500 ¤.

- Core 2 duo (Temps de compilation mini !)

- Nvidia (j'ai peur que ce soit non négociable   :Confused:  )

- Ecran 17"

- Pavé numérique

- Autonomie correcte

- Bonne résistance aux multiples déplacements.

- Pas d'OS (si possible)

Auquelles j'ajouterai une contrainte personnelle qui d'ailleurs est la raison de ce post et celle de mon acharnement sur le net :

- Une compatibilité totale (encore que pour le WIFI et les lecteurs de cartes si ces composants sont présents..., c'est pas si grave) du matériel et surtout de l'ACPI...

Pitié, ne me renvoyez pas sur tel ou tel post sur tel ou tel forum, car j'en ai ma claque de lire tout et son contraire !

De même pour les sites tels que linux-laptop ou les listes de compatibilité de telle ou telle distribution. Mes favoris regorgent de liens vers tout cela !!

Je cherche juste à avoir des propositions, au cas où vous en auriez, ou même des retours d'expérience.

Je remercie par avance ceux qui auront un peu de temps pour ça...Last edited by DidgeriDude on Mon Feb 26, 2007 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Salut, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dell ATG D620 Toutefois, Dell a fait un premier pas concret vers Linux puisque les gammes OptiPlex (machines de bureau), Lattitude (ordinateurs portables) et Precision (stations de travail) ont commencé une certification auprès de Novell.

 

Regarde chez Dell, peut-être trouveras-tu ton bonheur.

----------

## SnowBear

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je me tourne vers vous car je suis en train d'éplucher le net depuis plusieurs mois déjà à la recherche d'un portable et j'avoue que que j'en ai un peu ras le bol !!
> 
> Un copain désire s'offrir un portable et utiliser Linux.
> ...

 

Pour la compatibilité Linux prends un portable avec le Centrino  :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

@MickTux : J'ai pas mal regardé de ce côté là mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de réponse claire et nette, sans détour, à propos de l'ACPI !

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Pour la compatibilité Linux prends un portable avec le Centrino

 

Je t'avoue que c'était bien mon idée ! Mais j'attends vraiment (est-ce une bonne chose ?) de lire : ACPI entièrement gérée sous Linux !! (Quitte à recompiler la table DSDT... Mais je veux que ça marche !)

Quant au choix de Nvidia, c'est son choix à lui ! J'utilise moi-même une nvidia dont je suis très content mais il y a toujours des réfractaires aux pilotes propriétaires  :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

C'est sur pour les pilotes proprio mais à moins de prendre une Intel  :Very Happy: 

Perso j'ai un portable Lenovo n100 300 (centrino duo et cg intel).

Je n'ai pas de vrai problèmes sous linux avec (hormis un driver pour la webcam et le lecteur de carte non développé pour le moment).

----------

## Temet

+1 pour le centrino!

J'ai pris un Asus cet été, j'en suis ravis.

Aucun problème de détection du matos, GForce 7300 Go (bon c'est très loin derrière la 6600GT du desktop), Hibernation au poil, pas de problème d'acpi.

Y a juste la webcam qui ne marche pas (aucun module existant).

Pour le pavé numérique, il devrait s'assoir dessus... et un écran 17" ça fait gros... disons que ton portable l'est moins (portable). Moi j'ai un 15.4" en widescreen en 1280*800, c'est très très bien!

J'ai aussi une bonne autonomie, ce qui est louche car j'étais censé avec une batterie 4 cellules o_O.

... bon, je viens de matter sur LDLC ... évidemment ils fourguent tous leurs core duo avec ATI ... désolé :/

M'enfin bon, si tu vois un Asus avec le reste qui correspond, moi j'en suis content.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Moi je reste un peu sur ceci depuis un certain temps mais je ne trouve pas de retour dessus...

----------

## SnowBear

Attention !

Il s'agit d'un Core duo (32b, s479) et non d'un Core 2 Duo (64b, s775)  :Wink:  .

----------

## DidgeriDude

Mais en bas on peut choisir un Merom T7200 (par exemple). Je croyais que c'était en Core 2 Duo...

----------

## SnowBear

Autant pour moi je n'avais pas vu le merom.

/me trouve qu'il est très étourdi aujourd'hui   :Embarassed:  .

----------

## oxomichael

Bonjour,

Pour le choix d'un portable il faut consulter ces deux sites : 

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com

http://tuxmobil.org/mylaptops.html

Et tu pourras consulter les retours utilisateurs

....

----------

## lmarcini

 *oxomichael wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour le choix d'un portable il faut consulter ces deux sites : 
> 
> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com
> ...

 

Game over parce que ...

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pitié, ne me renvoyez pas sur tel ou tel post sur tel ou tel forum, car j'en ai ma claque de lire tout et son contraire ! 
> 
> De même pour les sites tels que linux-laptop ou les listes de compatibilité de telle ou telle distribution. Mes favoris regorgent de liens vers tout cela !! 
> ...

 

A mon avis, choisir un portable nécessite un arbitrage... Je ne pense pas avoir vu des portables 100% fonctionnels sous Linux. Par contre des portables fonctionnels à 90%, il y en a quand même quelques uns... Le mieux serait d'établir une liste de composants qui fonctionnent réellement et de mettre cette liste en adéquation avec l'offre du marché (aka chipset, wifi, ...). Par contre, le nvidia "non négociable" est à mon avis un peu dommage car les chipsets ATI sur les portables sont bien pris en charge par le driver radeon et consomment moins d'énergie, ce qui est un plus pour l'autonomie. De plus, l'offre est plus importante en ATI qu'en Nvidia...

N.B. : accorder une attention particulière à la qualité des batteries : j'ai utilisé à titre professionnel des HP Omnibook 4500, Omnibook 6000 et Compaq NC6000 et la batterie a été à chaque fois à remplacer au bout d'un an...

----------

## Temet

Pour nvidia et la consommation, je pense que c'est révolu.

Pour ma part j'ai une bonne autonomie  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pour nvidia et la consommation, je pense que c'est révolu.
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai une bonne autonomie 

 

Tant mieux alors, cela laisse donc plus de choix  :Wink: 

----------

